# Miniclip bullfrog poker



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone play it? add me if you want a game. deanodw :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh new game... let me look into it!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't get on with it.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Can't get on with it.


Meh might investigate this later tonight, need to put on my shades, light a cigar & have some whiskey next to me!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha

I bought into a table at $3000 & lost it :lol:

Back Jack or Roulette would be better.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It ain't too bad, I've currently got a pot of about $15k. Some people on there just ain't got a clue and are going all in straight away :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> It ain't too bad, I've currently got a pot of about $15k. Some people on there just ain't got a clue and are going all in straight away :lol:


Might have been me, am skint!


----------

